# What is your "Purpose"



## VisionCasting (Jan 23, 2011)

Like many Christ-followers I have a defined "mission" or purpose statement in life that aligns with my faith.  

But I am curious to hear ONLY from Atheists or Agnostics who have a written life mission statement to understand what it is... or to know if you don't have one, why?  Thanks!


----------



## pnome (Jan 23, 2011)

Right now the only life mission I've got going is:  Raise my son right.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 23, 2011)

I ain't got one.


----------



## Achilles Return (Jan 23, 2011)

Nothing, really.


----------



## HawgJawl (Jan 24, 2011)

VisionCasting said:


> Like many Christ-followers I have a defined "mission" or purpose statement in life that aligns with my faith.



I don't view these as two totally different things that "align".  People find clubs and organizations that align with their personal interests and when they join these clubs, they agree to abide by the policies and procedures that have been established by the club.  Someone else wrote the policies and procedures and you're chosing to have them applied to you.  The club might grow to be very sacred to you and you might truly believe in the policies and procedures, but what you hold sacred, you didn't even know existed prior to joining the club.


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 24, 2011)

HawgJawl said:


> I don't view these as two totally different things that "align".  People find clubs and organizations that align with their personal interests and when they join these clubs, they agree to abide by the policies and procedures that have been established by the club.  Someone else wrote the policies and procedures and you're chosing to have them applied to you.  The club might grow to be very sacred to you and you might truly believe in the policies and procedures, but what you hold sacred, you didn't even know existed prior to joining the club.



very good analogy.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 24, 2011)

Provide my child with a better childhood/life than I was given.


----------



## VisionCasting (Jan 25, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I ain't got one.





Achilles Return said:


> Nothing, really.



Come on.  You aren't serious, are you?  Even if you've not written it down you must have something you are ultimately working toward in life, right?  The accumulation of wealth?  Gaining power/influence?  Catching the world biggest bass?  Anything?


----------



## VisionCasting (Jan 25, 2011)

pnome said:


> Right now the only life mission I've got going is:  Raise my son right.





11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Provide my child with a better childhood/life than I was given.



Children seem to change everything.  But please elaborate just a little for me.  

What is "right"?  What are the character traits that are important to you?  

And what does a "better childhood/life" mean?  More love?  More time?  More toys?


----------



## dexrusjak (Jan 25, 2011)

VisionCasting said:


> Children seem to change everything.  But please elaborate just a little for me.
> 
> What is "right"?  What are the character traits that are important to you?
> 
> And what does a "better childhood/life" mean?  More love?  More time?  More toys?



It's pretty simple really.  I want my daughter to be happy, healthy, smart, loving, loved, caring, cared for, respectful, respected, hardworking, loyal, truthful, level-headed, sympathetic, and successful.  I want the best for her throughout her life, and I want to do everything in my power to make sure that's what she gets.


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 25, 2011)

VisionCasting said:


> Children seem to change everything.  But please elaborate just a little for me.
> 
> What is "right"?  What are the character traits that are important to you?
> 
> And what does a "better childhood/life" mean?  More love?  More time?  More toys?



Just come out and say it vision. You can't possibly know morality without cherry picking it out of an ancient text. Right?


----------



## VisionCasting (Jan 25, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Just come out and say it vision. You can't possibly know morality without cherry picking it out of an ancient text. Right?



This doesn't even deserve a response.


----------



## VisionCasting (Jan 25, 2011)

dexrusjak said:


> It's pretty simple really.  I want my daughter to be happy, healthy, smart, loving, loved, caring, cared for, respectful, respected, hardworking, loyal, truthful, level-headed, sympathetic, and successful.  I want the best for her throughout her life, and I want to do everything in my power to make sure that's what she gets.



That's a great list - in fact overlaps with many of the virtues I want to impart on my boys.  Although health & intellect can be influenced, not developed like many of the other virtues listed.

How would you do "happy" though?  That one seems tricky.  Isn't it circumstantial?


----------



## drippin' rock (Jan 25, 2011)

One day at a time.  The big bass idea sounds good.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 25, 2011)

VisionCasting said:


> Come on.  You aren't serious, are you?  Even if you've not written it down you must have something you are ultimately working toward in life, right?  The accumulation of wealth?  Gaining power/influence?  Catching the world biggest bass?  Anything?



I am serious.  My actions are guided more by "function" than "purpose".

You been reading again?


----------



## pnome (Jan 26, 2011)

VisionCasting said:


> What is "right"?



That's a very big question.  The response could well exceed the per post character limit.  

But to simplify...

"Raise him right" means to give him the things that he needs to survive.   Where "things" is a long list of both the material and the immaterial.


----------



## VisionCasting (Jan 26, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I am serious.  My actions are guided more by "function" than "purpose".
> 
> You been reading again?



Never read it.  You?   

I don't really understand actions guided by function.  Is that akin to "I need food, therefore I work"?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 26, 2011)

VisionCasting said:


> Never read it.  You?
> 
> I don't really understand actions guided by function.  Is that akin to "I need food, therefore I work"?



No and yes, respectively.


----------

